# Eheim 2215 Leak Problem



## Wetbo319 (Apr 26, 2004)

I recently noticed that my tank water has been evaporating a lot faster than normal. I checked behind my tank and discovered 2 drips coming from my hose on my eheim 2215 canister filter. It appears that the leak is coming from the double tap connector, the part shown here: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ct ... orvalve494. There is 2 of these pieces on the hose and they both appear to be leaking. I've already checked all connections and vinyl hoses and there are no tears or rips anywhere. I cant figure out how the leak started and why it wont stop. If anyone has experienced this before or knows this filter well maybe they can help me. I was thinking of replacing the tap connector but I'm not sure if that will even make a difference. Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I've never had that happen, but one way to get a really good connection between a PVC hose (like the green Eheim hose) and any plastic part it slides over is to dip the end of the hose in boiling water and then push it over the plastic part while it is hot. If you hold the hose in place for a minute or so until it is cooled down a little, it will contract and harden at the same time, thus making for a very tight connection.

If your hose is older, you might want to cut the last inch of it off, which has often widened a little, and then use this little trick. If you have the original Eheim double tap connectors (the link to BigAls is not working) with the screw thingies to lock the hose in place, you can tighten those screws also while the hose is still hot. Again, this makes for a very good connection!

Best of luck! A slow leak like that is no fun. I never had this problem with a canister filter, but once failed to tighten a bulkhead on my 240G properly, causing it to drip. The tank has a sump and an automatic water change system installed, so the water level in the tank never drops, but the amount of water it can leak is unlimited! To make a long story short, I had to paint the ceiling in the room underneath the tank 

Frank


----------



## Wetbo319 (Apr 26, 2004)

Lol that has already happened to me. The ceiling in the room below has some spots now because the water leaked through before I noticed it. I will give the boiling water dip trick a try and then rescrew the hose to plastic pieces. Hopefully that will fix it but it really seems that the leak is coming from the tap connectors. Anyway, thanks for the helpful post.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

There are rubber gaskets - little 0-rings - in the tap connectors. If they have come off or are somehow not sitting right, that would of course cause a leak as well. I never had that problem so I don't think it happens easily, but there is a first for everything. I woudl be surprised if you couldn't get replacement O-rings at a hardware store.

Frank


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you have tightened the hose retaining nuts too tight, you may have a small hairline crack where the hose barb meets the Q.D. fitting. I actually did this on my Q.D. and was able to repair it by applying a small amount of PVC glue to the crack with a Qtip. Of course you need to completely dry the fitting and remove the green hose before doing this.

Sometimes you can also trim a short length off the hose, warm the hose in hot water and push it back on the barb.

If it is leaking at the shut off handle, go to this link http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equip ... valve.html for an excellent explanation on how to access the o-ring under the handle.


----------



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

I've gone through 3 sets of Eheim double tap connectors before I gave up.

I have gone through a 2213, 2217, two 2231 and a 2234. I've never had issues with the quick releases for the Eccos but the double taps for the classics have been nothing but a pain.

Charlie


----------



## Wetbo319 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hmm tried to cut the hosing and do the hot water trick but I'm still having the same problem. Guess I will try to take the valve apart and see if its the o ring inside. Otherwise maybe replacing the tap connectors will do it.


----------



## Wetbo319 (Apr 26, 2004)

Dam that didnt work either. I lubed up the o rings under the shaft and everything seemed in fine working order yet still leaking. Getting frustrated here, I'm hoping if I buy new tap connectors they will actually fix the problem.


----------



## Vertical Steel (Aug 10, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but my double tap connectors BOTH came up leaking after disassembling my classic for a filter change. Has anybody just removed the double tap connectors entirely and just run hose from the canister connections straight to the tank? I don't feel like spending an arm and a leg on those connectors if I don't have to.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Odd that both leaked after filter maintenance so it could just be the o-rings around the ends of the QD's so cleaning and lubing them may help.

Yes you could eliminate the QD's and run hoses from the canister to the input/output pipes though come maintenance time, it will be a bit more difficult since you will need to grapple with the hoses full of water.


----------



## Vertical Steel (Aug 10, 2014)

I thought it was odd as well. I tried cleaning the connections and lubing the o-rings, but it didn't work. Thanks for the response.


----------

